# Staffpad + Kontakt state of the world?



## DennyB (Sep 26, 2021)

I know this isn’t in play now, but has there been any talk about this, any ideas of how possible or not it is? It kills me to not be able to use all my beautiful kontakt libraries.

Denny


----------



## Markrs (Sep 26, 2021)

I don't think you will be able to use Kontakt in Staffpa add that works against its USP. However I think Musescore, which owns Staffpad, will offer VST support in the future and can utilise the intellectual Property of Staffpad.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 27, 2021)

The power of StaffPad's playback is the individual adaption of the samples to the engine. It works a bit like Noteperformer: interpretation of the written score.
You can already use VST instruments in Sibelius, Dorico, Finale but it doesn't sound good. At least not for non-percussive instruments. Like using a midifile done with one library and played back with another: it never gives really convincing results. So I don't think it will happen.


----------

